# bearded dragon



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

hey i have a beardie and he just moved into his new 40gal, i had an idea of puttin sand in it kuz hs about 13" so i believe impaction wouldnt be that big of a risk. when i put a lil in he just started munhcing on it, jus takin big bites and eating it i was like WTF??? ur gonna kill urself!!!

i was thinkin maybe it was kuz it was a lil damp and he was trying to get water or it was a lil clumpy and looked like food, i finished adding it today, i figure if its all over maybe he will realize its his substrate

he seems to be doing fine now and not eating it, i read the symptoms of impaction paralysis of back legs and wutnot he doesnt seem to show any signs, sept he seems lazier hes always layin down with his eyes closed isthis bad?

i also wanna know has anybody elses dragon ate the sand??? thanks guys


----------



## CrocKeeper (Dec 26, 2003)

Impaction normally takes a while to occur...possibly the munching on the sand is dietary, due to a lack in something, make sure you are feeding a diet rich in diversity, vitamin and mineral content, as well as offering quality full spectrum lighting.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

> possibly the munching on the sand is dietary


I agree, it does sound a bit odd for it to just suddenly take mouthfuls of the substrate. At a guess, i'd say he's not getting enough calcium. Are you providing the correct lighting and supplimenting the food?


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i do have the right lighting, maybe ill go get another bulb maybe its worn off a bit,
i think his diets fine too or maybe its not, ill work on his diet a bit more, he seems to have stopped this


----------



## dracofish (Jul 13, 2003)

Are you providing both UVA and UVB lighting? And at what percent? I agree, it does sound like a calcium deficiency.


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

If you are providing the correct lighting, how old is the bulb? They do need replacing occasionally


----------



## KeemCambell (Jun 7, 2004)

i believe its 8% its been about 4-5 months for this bulb


----------



## BRUTUStheOSUpiranha (Nov 18, 2004)

The sand shouldnt effect him too much, just make sure hes deficating as usual


----------

